# On a Mission



## savetheminis (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi everyone i am here today to help save horses from a horrible cruelty situation. There are about 75-125 miniature horses in Uniontown Kansas that are being abused.

































If you would like to help or to see more pictures them please contact me!!!! They will die come winter!!!
sincerely.
Elizabeth


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh, how cruel! I wish I could help, but I've got my hands full as it is. I love minis. When they get it repaired, you might also try www.ultimatehorsesite.com/horseboard Right now they are in the process of replacing it, but it should be up and running soon. There are tons of considerate people on there that would be glad to help you. Welcome to the horse forum!
Jenny


----------

